# West MI Perch???



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone have any recent reports? I'm thinking about taking tomorrow off and heading down to South Haven if it's worth it.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Going to give it a try on Saturday. I'll post back a report.


----------



## frdboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Took my dad, brother and nephew out of South Haven last Sunday, we ended up with 58 although some were on the small side. We caught most between 40-45 FOW out in front of the dunes South of the piers.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Ill be out of Holland All weekend searching for perch. Ill let you know what we find. If we find an active school, Ill pm you.
Good Luck! 
Kevin


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Went out of Holland instead of South haven. Marked a lot of fish but only managed 6 fish....total.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Going to give it a try on Saturday. I'll post back a report.


Well I was hoping to have a good report to share but unfortunately the trip was cut short. Not due to the weather but I slipped off my boat this morning and lacerated my knee pretty good. So sitting in the SH hospital waiting to get stitched up.

For what it's worth I did catch a few nice perch before my accident.

The laughing can commence now.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I had heard that guys where literally falling out of boats to get 'em in South Haven! 

Glad you'll survive for another round of laughs! Remind me, I've got a few rolls of non slip tape for ya and maybe a ladder somewhere too!


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Well I was hoping to have a good report to share but unfortunately the trip was cut short. Not due to the weather but I slipped off my boat this morning and lacerated my knee pretty good. So sitting in the SH hospital waiting to get stitched up.
> 
> For what it's worth I did catch a few nice perch before my accident.
> 
> The laughing can commence now.


Ouch waterfowlhunter 83! But being a klutz my self, (as well as the guys that fish with me), I put these steps on my boat. I found with the downriggers, rod holders and other stuff in the way it was just to hard for an old guy to climb in the boat. They may even be cheaper then a hospital visit.....










Heal fast.

Paul C.


----------

